# Good Cheap Driver's Training



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

wondering if anyone had any good schools for high performance driving or race driving that were relatively cheap, looking into that for sure


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

It would help a lot if you could at least narrow this down to a country, maybe even a state or province.

If you are in the US, check you local chapter of the SCCA at www.scca.org or other racing clubs to see if they hold any performance schools. This may be a less expensive way to go than a professionally taught school such as Skip Barber or Team O'Neil, but are usually not as in depth and long.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

there is no such thing as a good and cheap race school.

cheap ones aren't good, and good ones aren't cheap. the good places know what they're capable of and charge accordingly.


----------



## Ouland_Drifter (Nov 1, 2005)

personally dude it jes depends on what kind of racing your gonna get into. and i'd take a couse specifically designed for the racing i wanted to do.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

I would say go out and do a bit of reading (I'm still pushing Ross Bentley's "Speed Secrets" series) then attend a few HPDEs. If your local NASA region has a good HPDE schedule, join them and attend a few track days in Group 1. If not, many driving schools run similar events. Ask around and see what's local to you.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

according to that, i'm in the scca south east region section 95, i suppose that would be where to learn to drive competatively. however, i dont have the funds to do it, so right now, this is still a dream of mine. anyone around the area have any tips on how to get into it?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

save your money and learn as you can afford it. your cheapest way in will be SOLO-II (autocross). racing is NOT a cheap sport by any means, but the least expensive form would be autocross since you can use your own car just as you drove it there.. you can borrow a helmet and the only thing you need to pay for is the entry fee, typically $25-40 per event.
generally there are people there ready and willing to help instruct the noobs and they do it for free. you can get lots of good advice on getting started there, but if you want _real_ competitive training, then you're going to have to pay someone for it.

any other form of racing is going to cost significantly more than that, so that's your best place to start until your finances are in a situation where you can afford a better car and professional instruction.


----------

